# Problema tv samsumg slim fit cl-21z30mql



## ramoneblack (Oct 26, 2007)

hola,antes q nada soy un neofito en lo q a electronica se refiere

mi problema consiste en que  la imagen del televisor se agrando como si estuviera con un zoom permanente, al principio era temporal la falla se quitaba al cabo de unos minutos ,empezaba a temblar la imagen y volvia a su tamaño original. Ahora el agrandamiento es permanente.
He leido q este modelo de  televisor slim fit es muy dado a fallas de geometria,mi primer problema con este televisor fueron unas manchas en la parte izquierda de la pantalla del televisor que solucione ajustando h shift en el service menu de este televisor(mute182power)

mi pregunta es si la falla se deba al ajuste que hice o nada tiene que ver
he intentado solucionarlo configurarlo como estaba(h-shift)
Es posible solucionarlo mediante el service menu o es necesario llevarlo con un tecnico


----------



## ciri (Oct 27, 2007)

Yo diría que lo lleves a un técnico, esa función lo suelen tener los reproductores de DVD, que aumentan el tamaño de la imagen.

Fíjate intentar de ver como va el manual de usuario.


----------



## ramoneblack (Oct 27, 2007)

gracias por responderme,la funcion de zoom la tiene mi tele,pero el problema no es ese,ya que la imagen se agranda mas de lo normal  llamese en tamaño normal o en funcion zoom.

a que se debera la falla?


----------



## petet (Oct 28, 2007)

Yo compre hace dos dias el m-86 de 46 " i  en mi mando tengo una funcion en la que cambio el tamaño de imagen ,me aparece ajuste automatico,16:9 ,4/3,zoom,dolble zoom pone algo de size p.hechale un vistazo.


----------

